

Engineers: Right Wing Terror; Humanities: Left Wing Terror? - ckuehne
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/12/magazine/12FOB-IdeaLab-t.html?_r=1&ref=magazine&pagewanted=print

======
balding_n_tired
A point I didn't see: it's probably a lot easier to get funding to come to the
US to study engineering.

